# Smart Tiles



## ajk170 (Oct 18, 2015)

So we added a smart tile backsplash. Went online and ordered them form the website and ordered the finish trim. Integrated the OEM border using the smart tile and trim and thought it worked out great. Its only been a few days but the swings in the the temps haven't seemed to phase the installation. We didn't use the recommended TSP but used a TSP alternative and seems to have worked well. Installation took a about 8 hours but we installed in both the kitchen and bathroom. If you're looking for a tile alternative that looks great then check these out. If you're hoping it will be exactly like real tile, you maybe disappointed. I'm a perfectionist but also a realist, and recognize that these are vinyl tiles that are really nice but not real glass tiles so there are limitations. But these will make a great looking finish relative to what we can do within campers, RVs and 5vers.

I would recommend these to anyone wanting to update what they have and give it some new shine.


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

It's been a few months, how are they holding up? We're considering the same for the galley around the stove and in the bathroom behind the sink.


----------



## ajk170 (Oct 18, 2015)

Govgeek- the smart tiles are holding up very well- in fact we added the same tiles around the toilet to create a wainscoting. It really helps and saves the walls. Smart tiles are expensive but I would think dealers should be adding these as an add-on to dress up campers! The help create visual interest, color and texture- basically candy for the camper! So far, no issues with the kitchen or bathroom and the kitchen has been up since oct!


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

ajk170 said:


> Govgeek- the smart tiles are holding up very well- in fact we added the same tiles around the toilet to create a wainscoting. It really helps and saves the walls. Smart tiles are expensive but I would think dealers should be adding these as an add-on to dress up campers! The help create visual interest, color and texture- basically candy for the camper! So far, no issues with the kitchen or bathroom and the kitchen has been up since oct!


Sweet! I'll be looking at some next pay day! Thanks.


----------



## ajk170 (Oct 18, 2015)

19 month UPDATE**

Well- wanted to give an update on the Smart tiles over 18 months and a move from Southern GA to western TX. Glad to say the tiles continue to hold up and look good! These continue to look rock-solid on the backsplash of the kitchen, around the bathroom sink and as wainscoting around the toilet. Not sure what the glue is that they use but it's been holding up like a champ through the GA humidity and El Paso heat. We did use the heavy degreaser in all areas prior to applying. I'll post again if anything changes on these.


----------

